# (Girls Only!) It's about boobies



## WickedQueen

Girls, have you ever think about your boobies? What do you think/feel about it? Do you appreciate it like the way guys appreciate it? How do you treat your boobies? How do you want your significant other to treat them?

Is this a weird questions? 

...
I need more coffee...


----------



## starri

I hate when girls display them alot, like more than 30% of them showing starts to annoy me. hmm.. what else? I guess the only treatment I can speak of is fruttini cream, but that is not exclusive to that area.


----------



## εmptε

You mentioned A)'Girls Only' B) boobies. To quote a fictional character I've forgotten "Guy's lock on".

I just felt the need to tell you that. I won't comeback to this thread. Promise.


----------



## PeacePassion

hmmm well this is not a very private thread so... idk. but something about you WickedQueen makes me want to obey. so to answer your question, yeah, i guess so. i mean, it's good to wear nice pretty lingerie that flatters in every way, and yes, a soft scented lotion... because the warmth... radiates. 

and yeah, attention is good, of course! in bed. not in conversation.


----------



## WickedQueen

alizée said:


> I hate when girls display them alot, like more than 30% of them showing starts to annoy me.


Haha... funny because I hate that too.

I'm like: "Okay girl, you have boobies, just like the rest of the females on this earth. So what? Are you trying to tell me that you're hiding your brain inside your cleavage?"


----------



## starri

WickedQueen said:


> Haha... funny because I hate that too.
> 
> I'm like: "Okay girl, you have boobies, just like the rest of the females on this earth. So what? Are you trying to tell me that you're hiding your brain inside your cleavage?"


I notice I'm treated differently when I'm wearing a high neck than when I'm wearing a low cut dress. So maybe they are operating on the basis that too much of a good thing is a better thing. But imo less is more. Subtlety and delicateness leaves more to the imagination. 

But tbh I try not to become what I hate. I hate being treated different because I'm not showing or showing something, so I wouldn't treat a girl with disgust or so if she is showing her rack, though I would be too self conscious to do such a thing myself.


----------



## Linesky

Awkward but fun,
Does this thread have a password? ;p

Don't take me wrong, but when a woman shows up with a Lot of cleavage, I can't help but peak. Regardless of that I don't treat her differently for it, since I don't want to sleep with her . 
Some like to show a lot, some don't. I don't care much.
Personally I mostly don't show stuff. I only have a few 'lower-cut' shirts in case I feel like it. It's not a trick to get more attention, just a thing about being female. Sometimes it's just how the shirt is cut and it can be pretty.

Yeah I use body lotion-ish stuff sometimes.
I'm not the overly girly type of bra wearer, which doesn't mean I don't wear a bra but that my bra's arent all fluffed up.

How do I want them to be treated? To be cherished, for good and for bad, on sick days and healthy days and to be loved 'til death. 
xD


----------



## Roland Khan

*crouch walks up to Treebob who is spying thru the window of this thread*

psss, hey treebob......saw you lurking here in the 'bushes'. see anything good yet?


----------



## TreeBob

Roland787 said:


> *crouch walks up to Treebob who is spying thru the window of this thread*
> 
> psss, hey treebob......saw you lurking here in the 'bushes'. see anything good yet?


I'm not spying!! 







boobies....


----------



## Roland Khan

TreeBob said:


> I'm not spying!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boobies....


oh, well in that case....*cracks open a couple beers*...beer?



carry on ladies.....


----------



## Antagonist

The only thing better than boobs is women talking about boobs. Bob and Roly Poly, get the eff out. You're scarin' 'em away!

Ladies, I believe you were talking about rubbing lotion on your breasts. Please, continue.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

I swear...men...but it is funny how they react.

I don't think I show a lot of cleavage unless it's on accident. I went through a period where I would but it was only because (for some odd reason) it made me feel sexy. Now I wear higher shirts that don't show off too much, if at all. I have smaller boobs so they're easier to hide.


----------



## DayLightSun

Showing off boobs does not annoy me.
If a girl is comfortable with her self I personally don't think that is a problem.
Granted there is a time and place for everything. 
I would not go to church or any other senior citizen place dressed like that.

But if a girl looks good ( like I look good) and there's no harm there's no fowl.

I love my boobs. They feel soft they're a natural cup c. 
That's small where I come from (LA,CA), but I do like them.


----------



## Alysaria

If you think of boobs as merchandise...some girls like to put it on display, some don't care if you know it's in stock, and some want you to know it's not for sale. Then there are girls who don't think about it at all. I wear clothes for how cute/comfortable I think they are. I occasionally will buy something for sex appeal >.> but I haven't as yet worn any of my cute little nighties for anyone except other girls at a lingerie party (and one of their INTJ husbands who was allowed to look as long as his wife got all the touching) ahem. It's nice to get some appreciative attention every once in a while, but I'm not gonna walk around like an all-you-can-eat buffet of eye-candy. 
I'm a 34B - but I'm also a skinny lil thing... (size 2)

-glances over at the lurking guys- If you're curious, the lingerie party involved whipped cream and marshmallows.


----------



## vanWinchester

WickedQueen said:


> Girls, have you ever think about your boobies?


Every freakin' day. Sometimes I think I am probably like a guy who suddenly starts to grow boobs. I am often either looking or thinking about them. Man, being a bi or lesbian girl sure is fun, since you always carry something around that totally turns you on. :tongue:



WickedQueen said:


> What do you think/feel about it? Do you appreciate it like the way guys appreciate it?


 
I love that the guys (or girls) like them, sure. Because I do so, too. I wouldn't trade my boobs for anything in the world. 
The only thing that is annoying is when people stare there ALL THE FREAKIN' TIME. Yeah, I know they are big, but damned, still. Hm, then again...guess it's handy, since I could probably have my face beaten blue and green and nobody would even notice *lol*
Just kidding.



WickedQueen said:


> How do you treat your boobies?


 
Uhm, with a lot of care. It's sensitive skin, so of course it gets special treatment. But I think I won't get into toooooo much detail here. 



WickedQueen said:


> How do you want your significant other to treat them?


Hehehe, the same way I do. *big grin*

Anyways. Great that our boobs get an own thread. Breasts are awesome. ^^


----------



## pianopraze

Roland787 said:


> *crouch walks up to Treebob who is spying thru the window of this thread*
> psss, hey treebob......saw you lurking here in the 'bushes'. see anything good yet?





TreeBob said:


> I'm not spying!! boobies....





Roland787 said:


> oh, well in that case....*cracks open a couple beers*...beer? carry on ladies.....





vanWinchester said:


> Every freakin' day. Sometimes I think I am probably like a guy who suddenly starts to grow boobs. I am often either looking or thinking about them. Man, being a bi or lesbian girl sure is fun, since you always carry something around that totally turns you on. Anyways. Great that our boobs get an own thread. Breasts are awesome. ^^


*walks upto Treebob and Roland... 
sup guys?

ohhhh boobies.. nice...
I like smaller boobies... like most Asian women. They don't sag when they get older.
Gotta love vanWinchester


----------



## Spooky

Alysaria said:


> -glances over at the lurking guys- If you're curious, the lingerie party involved whipped cream and marshmallows.


That's one thing I've never understood about women. There seems to be a prevalent bi-vibe even among the heterosexuals. I used to think it was an emotional thing: the way they always touch/hug/kiss each other. I'm not so sure it's emotional though. Even my straight male acquaintances who have a certain feminine demeanor would not have an underwear party together. I can't honestly say that it's particularly arousing to see two women making out. What straight guy hasn't fantasized about a threesome with two gorgeous ladies? But I think Hollywood has blown the whole thing out of proportion (Girls Gone Wild), as far as the hotness factor of watching lesbians. I believe some guys think it reinforces masculine stereotypes if they enjoy woman-on-woman action, and thus feel obligated to appreciate it, whether they do or not.


----------



## moon

Boobs = power :crazy: I'm a total display girl. Mine aren't very large so I feel I can get away with it & not be considered over the top by other girls. The necklace I wear falls right between & draws the eyes ha I have it all planned out. Being female seriously rules. I <3 boobies!


----------



## Antagonist

Alysaria said:


> If you think of boobs as merchandise...some girls like to put it on display, some don't care if you know it's in stock, and some want you to know it's not for sale. Then there are girls who don't think about it at all. I wear clothes for how cute/comfortable I think they are. I occasionally will buy something for sex appeal >.> but I haven't as yet worn any of my cute little nighties for anyone except other girls at a lingerie party (and one of their INTJ husbands who was allowed to look as long as his wife got all the touching) ahem. It's nice to get some appreciative attention every once in a while, but I'm not gonna walk around like an all-you-can-eat buffet of eye-candy.
> I'm a 34B - but I'm also a skinny lil thing... (size 2)
> 
> -glances over at the lurking guys- If you're curious, the lingerie party involved whipped cream and marshmallows.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## stellar renegade

Man this thread just keeps blowing my mind over and over, almost every single post.


----------



## Alysaria

vanWinchester said:


> You just like to hear how awesome you are, don't cha?
> Put up some pics, then we'll all tell you too. *giggle*


lols I bet


----------



## Linesky

moon said:


> How in the hell do your boobs smile?
> I'm really glad testicles aren't located in the chest region.


Those came at me so seriously posed I have no idea how to answer.


----------



## Spooky

*Man Boobs*

Enjoy ladies! :laughing:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vanWinchester

Shadow said:


> Enjoy ladies! :laughing:


*lol* That just cracked me up! Because my roomie actually has some. Haha, awesome. Thanks for those. xDD


----------



## moon

skyline said:


> Those came at me so seriously posed I have no idea how to answer.


I'm thuper therial.


----------



## Spooky

I'm feeling so patriotic right now. God bless America!


----------



## slowriot

Shadow said:


> I'm feeling so patriotic right now. God bless America!


*coughs* plastic hands *coughs*

*coughs* attachable arms *coughs*


----------



## Spooky

slowriot said:


> *coughs* plastic hands *coughs*
> 
> *coughs* attachable arms *coughs*


*coughs* amazing breasts *coughs*


----------



## Ninja Nem

Shadow said:


> *coughs* amazing breasts *coughs*


On a mannequin. Or does that not matter to you? You'll be attracted to anything with large breasts even if it's not a real woman?


----------



## Spooky

Tits McFarlane said:


> On a mannequin. Or does that not matter to you? You'll be attracted to anything with large breasts even if it's not a real woman?


This thread isn't about women. It's about boobies.


----------



## Ninja Nem

Shadow said:


> This thread isn't about women. It's about boobies.


You missed the point I was trying to make in my post.


----------



## Spooky

Tits McFarlane said:


> You missed the point I was trying to make in my post.


Some women have fake breasts too. What's your point?


----------



## slowriot

Shadow said:


> *coughs* amazing breasts *coughs*


so you feel patriotic because of what?

The doll was produced in the US?



Shadow said:


> Some women have fake breasts too. What's your point?


So you like fake over natural?


----------



## Spooky

slowriot said:


> so you feel patriotic because of what?
> 
> The doll was produced in the US?


It was a joke man. Let it go.



slowriot said:


> So you like fake over natural?


I didn't say I had a preference for either one. Many women use an artificial penis to stimulate themselves. Does that mean they don't like the real thing?


----------



## slowriot

Well it would help with a little hint.

And just for you, the real thing


----------



## Spooky

slowriot said:


> And just for you, the real thing


How do you know that hers are real?


----------



## Ninja Nem

Shadow said:


> Some women have fake breasts too. What's your point?


Are you not comprehending that you're attracted to the large breasts on a mannequin in the picture you posted?


----------



## Spooky

Tits McFarlane said:


> Are you not comprehending that you're attracted to the large breasts on a mannequin in the picture you posted?


Boobs are hot - fake or not. 

Are you comprehending anything else I've said?


----------



## Selene

This thread is really sexy. :wink:


----------



## slowriot

Shadow said:


> How do you know that hers are real?


because I felt them up before I took the picture :wink:

you do know why people always take you seriously, right? Because you turn every little thing in to some emotional babble about people being after you. And you start arguing over anything you can. And when it comes to me Im not trying to, this was merely friendly banter. I will disagree with you on some issues but that dont mean I see you as an enemy or something, thats absurd I dont know how to feel remember, Im an INTP. Now can we please agree to be nice to eachother? If I said anything to upset you Im sorry, and if I ever do that again please tell me, it might help me grow and understand people better.


----------



## stareingharder

Lightning said:


> I like to suck on them and I don't think it's insane.


 Well hello there!


----------



## stareingharder

Ninja Nem said:


> I've gotten all that you've said.
> 
> Anyway, getting in line with the topic here, as a woman with large breasts, smaller is better. While I don't deal with the back pain like some women do there are other hassles. The larger you are the harder it is to find a decent looking bra to accomodate the size. There also does come a point where women just look ridiculous with oversized breasts. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men might enjoy it but it makes these women look fucking stupid. It's trashy. It's tacky. Have some class and stick to your proper size.


 I love that.


----------



## Liontiger

stareingharder said:


> Well hello there!


Wooow, I forgot I said that :crazy:



> I may not know first hand how great I have it with my itty bitty titties, but believe me I am aware. My sister got the top heavy gene from my dad's side of the family and there is no way I would trade. I don't want the back pain and I LOVE sleeping on my stomach. It's the only way I can actually fall asleep. So, I feel very lucky to have my 34bs.


It never occurred to me that sleeping might be an issue with bigger boobs. I have enough trouble getting to sleep without having to worry about that on top of it. 

34Bs are ideal for me, IMO. My friend complains that hers aren't big enough, but I'm quite content. They're big enough to be noticeable but small enough to get away with not wearing a bra. Like I said, ideal.


----------



## Trauma

Roland787 said:


> *crouch walks up to Treebob who is spying thru the window of this thread*
> 
> psss, hey treebob......saw you lurking here in the 'bushes'. see anything good yet?


I brought snacks guys...


----------



## stareingharder

Lightning said:


> Wooow, I forgot I said that :crazy:


 Well, I'll never let you forget. :tongue:


----------



## Drewbie

WickedQueen said:


> Girls, have you ever think about your boobies? What do you think/feel about it? Do you appreciate it like the way guys appreciate it? How do you treat your boobies? How do you want your significant other to treat them?


I think about my boobs every day. I love them, though some days they get in the way and I'd rather bind them down for a while. I can appreciate another woman's boobs in a way similar to the way some guys appreciate them, but I don't have that kind of relationship with my boobs. I like to think I treat my boobs nicely. I'm still looking for a comfortable sports bra though, I'm not sure one exists. I want a significant other to treat them with love. Lots of love... and lust of course.




INFJ90 said:


> I It gets annoying when I'm trying to sleep though, I can't sleep on my front because they are in the way!


Funny, I've never experienced a problem sleeping on my stomach though my breasts are on the larger side. What kind of problems do you have? I have a problem with them when sleeping on my back though... Their weight shifts up to my neck and chokes me. :mellow:


----------



## Rayne

Can't you just part them if you want to sleep on your stomach? X-D


----------



## Liontiger

Graice said:


> Can't you just part them if you want to sleep on your stomach? X-D


Erm, they don't really move _that _far :laughing:


----------



## Vaka

Sometimes it's very uncomfortable...and sometimes it hurts :crying:
Other times I can sleep on my stomach just fine lol


----------



## Rayne

Lightning said:


> Erm, they don't really move _that _far :laughing:


They move further with age though right?


----------



## killerB

Kevinaswell said:


> Oh man. I would be so annoyed as an INTP if I had to deal with that :O
> 
> Thanks God I don't have to worry about my balls sagging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to rain on your parade(not really, laughing my ass off) but actually, balls DO sag. A lot. I work geriatrics and every once in awhile you get an eyefull, weather you want it or not. Those babies sag, and they look way worse than saggy fun-bags.


----------



## Liontiger

Graice said:


> They move further with age though right?


I certainly hope not


----------



## bionic

I love my boobies!


----------



## Vaka

Graice said:


> They move further with age though right?


Please...don't give me grim looks into my future...I like my boobies...I don't want anything to happen to them!! 0.o
*defensively blocks her breasts with her arms*


----------



## Antithesis

I love my boobies.

I especially love how having big boobs/bum makes other flaws in my figure totally ok :laughing:


----------



## Trauma

Cruciferae said:


> Funny, I've never experienced a problem sleeping on my stomach though my breasts are on the larger side. What kind of problems do you have? I have a problem with them when sleeping on my back though... Their weight shifts up to my neck and chokes me. :mellow:


You treat them with such love and they try to kill you in your sleep...:shocked:


----------



## thaitieuthu

I don't really think that much about them. I see them as a part of me that all. BUT...lol..guys don't think the same way about it. I "accidentally" posted a pic of mine in a cute low cut shirt and a next day, my very best guy friend asked me to take it down:tongue:I had no idea why but i did..and a very next sec, people started to pm and asked why i took it down. 

It's when i discovered my boobs are really appreciated...haha


----------



## Drewbie

Trauma said:


> You treat them with such love and they try to kill you in your sleep...:shocked:


My body doesn't respect me. It's a bit tragic.


----------



## Han

I don't like mine. :crying:


----------



## auriel

You know, if you really wanted to keep us out, pretending the thread was about mestruation would have worked a lot better...


----------



## JoetheBull

Han said:


> I don't like mine. :crying:


Cheer up Han. I'm sure they can't be that bad. :happy:. sorry girls for the intrusion I thought she could some positive feed back and cheering up no matter how bad I am at it.:mellow:


----------



## Han

Ahhh, thanks! 
roud:
At least they aren't horribly deformed or anything like that, it's more that I'm just not fond of them. And it's a downer that I have to take them everywhere too, there's no reprieve!


----------



## la musa candido

WickedQueen said:


> Girls, have you ever think about your boobies? What do you think/feel about it? Do you appreciate it like the way guys appreciate it? How do you treat your boobies? How do you want your significant other to treat them?
> 
> Is this a weird questions?
> 
> ...
> I need more coffee...


yes, i think about them often. usually i like them but sometimes if i get too analytical i get self conscious. hmm idk about the appreciation part. i give em a lot of TLC.  i want my lover to treat em the same unless im feelin a little feisty...

no they're not weird questions. most girls think about this but they're too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Kittie

I've thought about my boobies billions of times. I love my boobs so much and im proud of them. I only like it if my boyfriend looks at them..everyone else gives me the creeps. My significant other treats them well i guess lol..he likes them very much. These questions are kind of weird lol  but that makes it fun.


----------

